# Help on graphics card installations.



## d3p (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

One of my friend recently purchased a new X58 rig with the below config & price tag.

Processor : Intel i7 950 3.06GHz - Rs. 13500.00
Mobo : Asus EX58 Sabertooth - Rs. 12000.00
After Market Cooler: Corsair H50 - Rs. 4000.00 
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 3x4GB 1600MHz - Rs. 7500.00
SMPS: CM GX650 - Rs. 5000.00
Drive : Sony 24X DVD Writer - Rs. 850.00
HDD: WD Green Cavair 1TB 64MB Cache. - Rs. 2500.00
Graphics : Sapphire Radeon 5570 1GB DDR5 - Rs 3900.00
Cabinet : CM HAF 912 Advanced - Rs. 4500.00

Now after the installation of Win 7 Ultimate X64, the PC is booting properly with the Motherboard drivers, but if i'm installing ATI drivers, the next boot, the display goes blank.

Even tried with safemode & PC boots & get a warning message "No ATI display drivers are found. PLease update your catalyst drivers"

I have the latest ATI Catalyst driver ver 10.02 installed.

Help required ASAP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2011)

Get 64 bit drivers here by selecting Graphic Card model and OS version


Graphics Drivers & Software


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> Now after the installation of Win 7 Ultimate X64, the PC is booting properly with the Motherboard drivers, but if i'm installing ATI drivers, the next boot, the display goes blank.



how cum the PC boots with motherboard driver? the motherboard got no IGP. anyway do as techfreak told. 

do let us know if problem gets solved.


----------



## d3p (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> how cum the PC boots with motherboard driver? the motherboard got no IGP. anyway do as techfreak told.
> 
> do let us know if problem gets solved.



It means, the VGA drivers, which works initially till the moment you install the ATI driver.
Thanks for the suggestion techfreak, but i already had these drivers downloaded & i've already tried these things.

I got a doubt on the Graphics Card Firmware. Is it possible the firmware is corrupted someway ??


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 21, 2011)

try the GPU on another mobo with IGP and see if problem persists.



dep5kor said:


> I got a doubt on the Graphics Card Firmware. Is it possible the firmware is corrupted someway ??



highly unlikely. but if GPU is bad sent it for RMA


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

@dep5kor, you are running the cards on Xfire. remove both & try one at a time. problem maybe with Xfire. maybe one of the PCIe slot is bad & so installation of ATI drivers turned Xfire on & the problem started.


----------



## asingh (Jan 22, 2011)

^^
Sam, he only has one accelerator listed so how can he be running Xfire..?

It is just a teething driver issue. Do this:

Make sure the ATI driver is removed.

1. DL 11.1 for your OS.
2. Power down and remove the PSU cord and press the chassis on/off for 3-4 seconds.
3. Reset the CMOS.
4. Power up and install 11.1 from the main desktop.
5. Restart.

Also try the 2nd slot on your friends X58.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2011)

I think removing and remounting the gfx card should fix this.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Sam, he only has one accelerator listed so how can he be running Xfire..?



oh, i looked somewhere else. he mentioned HD5570 & i looked at his signature where he mentioned Xfire. thanks for pointing out.


----------



## d3p (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all.

I followed the below process & got it fixed.

1. Downloaded the latest Catalyst Drivers from amd support.
2. Clean installations of Win 7 Ultuimate x64.
3. Mobo Drivers installed & reboot
4. Run Ccleaner to clean all the junks.
5. Installed ati drivers & then reboot.

Works perfect & Set the desktop resolution to 720p, coz HD TV doesnot support 1080p.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2011)

^^ glad to hear that you got your prob fixed .


----------

